# Happy Thanksgiving



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

MOM'S STUFFING

SAUTE 1/2lb OF PORK SAUSAGE
ADD LOTS OF CHOPPED ONION
ADD SOME CHOPPED CELERY
ADD MUSHROOMS
ADD one bag STUFFING CUBES (I like to crumble these so they aren't the big chunks)
SALT AND PEPPER
SAGE
THYME
ROSEMARY
CHICKEN BROTH (2 cans)
TWO EGGS

AFTER ADDING ALL INGREDIENTS EXCEPT THE EGGS TASTE THE MIXTURE TO SEE IF YOU ENOUGH SALT ETC. ADD THE EGGS MIX ALL TOGETHER AND BAKE UNCOVERED AT 350 UNTIL DONE (1/2 - 3/4 HOUR)


----------

